# Feeling left out!!!



## smokin monkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Feeling quite lonely, I am followers of all members in the UK forum! follow people like BearCarves, Foamheart etc, but all I am getting through everyday, is post from only one or two persons, like this.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 25, 2014






Still need help sorting this out!! If anybody can advise, I would be great full!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Monkey, not got that problem here in Wales, not sure what it is, might be worth asking a admin ?

Dave


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's the problem; When you start a thread, don't do it in the UK smokers group. Go to the top of the page, click on forums, select the category you wan't to discuss, i.e. "Pork" if you want to talk about Boston Butts, and start your thread there. If you start it in UK group, someone would have to join that group before they can reply, and most people won't bother, the'll just move on.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, Dave, I was not receiving anything for three weeks, contacted admin and started to get the odd bit but not everything.

Get regular updates from certain members post during the day, but they all seem to be over seas.

Steve


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Grillmonkey, but it's my Subscription updates I am not getting, not my post up dates. Unless I am misunderstanding this situation.

Steve


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 25, 2014)

When you post a reply or start a thread, are you checking the box in the lower left corner of the screen and selecting "immediately", "daily", or "weekly"?


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Grillmonkey, I understand what you are saying, but it's not my posts , that's the problem. I am not getting anything from members I am following, ie the threads or post that they are starting or reply to. I use to get them, I would have 20 - 30 subscriptions each evening, now it get one! I have checked if I am still following bearcarver and Foamheart, which I am, but do not receive any of their posts of replies.

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Steve.  Did you contact Brian and receive a reply?  If not let me know.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Danny, yes sent Brian a PM, started to get some things through. going to monitor it over the next week.

Just a quick,note on the next meet, 31 July is good  for me. 

Once the date is set, hopefully more member can book it in.

Steve


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 26, 2014)

Monkey , sorry you are having probs. Hope this is received and you have no more trouble.

As mentioned , there are a lot that don't join all the groups and that's too bad. If things look as if you need a word or two on it , PM me. I'll be glad to give or find an answer for you.

Danny gets my messages and post , you should too
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Have fun and . . .


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks oldschool.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello Steve.  oldschool ( Stan ) has some pull in the right places.  He has that WELL DESERVED tag under his name, "MODERATOR".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have an idea,  delete your cookies.  Also have you heard about CCleaner?  Freeware that will delete the "shtuff" you can get from just the normal day to day use on the net.  You can set it to run on start-up and you won't even realise it has run.  Let us know if your are still having trouble.

Danny


----------

